# Tageskarten für die Lenne



## sfcdo (17. März 2005)

Hallo Fliegenfischer!
Bis vor einigen Jahren habe ich an der Lenne in Werdohl gefischt. Als Erlaubnis hatte ich immer einen Jahresschein.
In dieser Saison möchte ich dort gerne wieder fischen, kenne aber keine Ausgabestellen für Tagesscheine.
Interessant sind natürlich auch andere Strecken der Lenne (z.B. Altona).
Kennt Ihr Ausgabestellen wo man auch am Wochenende einen Tagesschein bekommt?
DANKE!
Gruß
sfcdo
no multi no fun


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. März 2005)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Tagesscheine werden in Iserlohn (Strasse von Lethmathe nach Iserlon irgendwo rechte Strassenseite (mindestens für Altena und Nachrodt)
und in Altena ( Jans Outdoorland direkt in Parkplatznähe neben Kindergarten für Werdohl und Altena) ausgegeben. (Altona ist übrigens in Hamburg Du Banause  ) 
Eventuell auch in Plettenberg Bahnhofstr meine ich und Lüdenscheid Kluser str.
Aber am Wochenende? Da müsstest du Dich direkt an die Vereine wenden befürchte ich, wenn Du nicht Sa von 10-13Uhr meinst. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Hallo,

Karten gibt es auch noch im Cafe Wiengarn direkt in Werdohl - dort wo jetzt der 20m. hohe Springbrunnen direkt in der Lenne steht.
Karten werden jetzt aber für Nachrodt und Werdohl noch nicht ausgegeben.

@ Holger: Gibt es jetzt schon Tagesscheine für Deine Altena-Strecke?


----------



## dirkbo (18. März 2005)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Die Scheine bekommst Du bei www.angelkiste.de bei uns in Bochum auf der Hattinger Strasse !!!


----------



## Kringel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

..Wo bekomm ichnun noch Tagesscheine für morgen an der Lenne in Altena. Morgen früh geht natürlich auch!


----------



## Kringel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Danke für die Hilfe!

Falls einer jemals suchen sollte:

Versvörder Hof hat Tageskarten für die Lenne in Altena und Werdohl!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Berichte doch bitte mal ob sich die Fischerei in Lenne verbessert hat, oder ob sie immer noch so " bescheiden " ist?!


----------



## lighty09 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Ich war erst vor 2 wochen an der lenne bei werdohl.
Gefangen habe ich nichts, gebissen hat auch nichts. Absolut tote hose. Den tagesschein habe ich in lünen bei anglers point geholt.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kringel (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

In Werdohl hatte ich 3 Forellen:
46 36 und dann 41 ..
In Altena 1 Barbeund 4 Forellen :
Barbe 76 Forellen zwischen 20 und 40..
Barbe auf ne Steinfliege und die Forellen am Abend in der Innenstadt auf kleine Midges..

Ich finde es halt richtig ******** von den Vereinen, dass die direkt die eingesetzten Forellen niederknüppeln..!
Sorry!!!

Ich wollte beitreten aber nicht unter diesen Umständen.
Die obersten im Verein wissen wann und wo besatzt gemacht wird und stellen sich nen Tag später an die besagten Stellen und holen schonmal nen Viertel des Besatzes auf Spinner und Wobbler raus.
Schämen sollten die sich!

Catch & Release Only !!! Schont den Bestand und die Tier !!!

mfg


----------



## Alexander.G (27. August 2012)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

#d waren sie denn wenigstens schon massig also der durchschnitt?


----------



## ajaekel (6. März 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Hi,
ich wollte evtl. am Sonntag relativ früh nach Altena.
Da ich nicht in der Nähe wohne habe ich mir früher immer die Gastkarte am Bahnhof in Altena geholt. Da es den ja nicht mehr gibt...wo kann ich denn jetzt am Sonntag morgen möglichst früh meine Gastkarte bekommen?

Danke & liebe Grüße
Achim


----------



## BigBlackBoots (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Hi!

Soweit ich weiss, es ist immer noch Schonzeit?!? Und Tageskarten gibt es nur in der Saison.|rolleyes


----------



## nureinangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Gibt soweit ich weiß erst ab mitte April oder ende März Tageskarten für die Lenne, vorher gibts nix.
Bin mir mittlerweile sogar ziemlich sicher das es erst ab Mitte April losgeht an der Lenne!

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## nureinangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Genaueres erfährst du vielleicht hier: http://www.hau-an-werdohl.de/tagesscheine.html
> Ob eine weite Anfahrt lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Feedback wäre wünschenswert.
> Die Salmonidenschonzeit in NRW, endet, wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, am 15. März. Könnte aber sein, dass erst ab 1. April Gastkarten ausgegeben werden? Aber das lässt sich ja erfragen ( Telefonnr. auf vorgenannter Webseite ).
> Viel Erfolg und teile uns mit, wie das Ergebnis war.
> Auf jeden Fall, sehr tief fischen.



Er brauch nicht nachfragen, hab bei meinem Angelfritzen gefragt, Schonzeit ist zwar am 15. (Endlich!) zu Ende, aber gibt trotzdem erst ab April Karten.
Warum dem so ist, sei mal dahin gestellt :/
Zumal es nur für einige Teile der Lenne Karten ausgegeben werden.

Einige Teile sollen beispielsweise komplett in Vereinshand liegen, hab ich mir sagen lassen, und nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Karten herausgeben, oder garkeine.
Aber soweit ich hörte soll die Lenne sowieso momentan ziemlich tot sein, zumindest gab es sehr viele Cormoran-Sichtungen, und wir wissen alle was das bedeutet #q:c


----------



## Oleg83 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

hallo angelfreunde! kann mir einer helfen tageskarten für die lenne zu kriegen! bin verzweifelt auf der suche. komme aus menden. es soll angeblich eine tankstelle in altena geben, die tageskarten vrekauft. aber ich finde sie nicht!!!Bitte ganz dringent um rat!!!


----------



## Oleg83 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Kenne mich hier garnicht aus in den Gewässern. Brauche HIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLFEEEE...


----------



## Tewi (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Hallo Oleg83,

ich selbst bin in einem Verein der die Lenne befischt.
Tageskarten gab es mal am Bahnhof, in einer Kneipe und einer Buchhandlung.

Leider war die Buchhandlung die einzige Ausgabestelle an der man morgens seinen Tagesschein holen konnte.
Aber leider hat die Buchhandlung zu gemacht und man muss schauen wo man seine Karten herbekommt....

Meld Dich einfach mal per PN, vllt. kann ich Dir weiterhelfen!

Lg


----------



## BigBlackBoots (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hallo Oleg83,
> 
> ich selbst bin in einem Verein der die Lenne befischt.
> Tageskarten gab es mal am Bahnhof, in einer Kneipe und einer Buchhandlung.
> ...


 
Für meine PN mit der Adresse der Ausgabestelle hat er sich nicht mal bedankt!|gr:


----------



## Tewi (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tageskarten für die Lenne*

Dann hat sich das wohl erledigt...! #d


----------

